# Jack Dempsey's laid eggs, but they haven't hatched.



## ARCHIEDOG (May 31, 2008)

First timers: A larger male paired up with a relatively young JD female who laid eggs. I removed their tankmates as they were behaving quite territorial and was worried about the fry being eaten or the tankmates being beat up. It's been about 4 days and the eggs haven't hatched- some are white. Looks like they failed. Should I just leave the two in the tank alone and wait until they spawn again? Or should I put a fish or two back ? How long might it be until the female lays eggs again?


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

It could take up to 10 days. What tank mates? And what size tank.?


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

It would say that your male didn't fertilize them you could wait up to two months for them to do it again. I have never heard of JDs spawning that soon after. What size tank and what are you planning to do with your JDs?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Iâ€™ve been spawning a lot of Dempseys in the last couple years in pursuits of breeding Blue onesâ€¦

My eggs usually hatch at around 72~84 hours (3~3.5 days)â€¦ I keep my water at about 80~82*Fâ€¦ in colder water it will take a bit longerâ€¦

The fertilized eggs turn reddish brownâ€¦ funguses eggs turn whiteâ€¦ unfertilized eggs get funguses really easilyâ€¦ I believe unfertilized eggs remain creamy in colorâ€¦

If you are using an adult male and a young adult female I would suspect your male would have no problem fertilizing all the eggsâ€¦

I bet by this time tomorrow you have wigglersâ€¦

If the clutch does failâ€¦ Iâ€™ve had them spawn again as soon as 2 weeks laterâ€¦ and Iâ€™ve had them take months to try againâ€¦


----------

